# Looking for fun things to do over weekends



## H & E (Sep 29, 2012)

Hello everyone,

After studying in the US for 4 years, the two of us came back to Hong Kong and worked in the finance industry. We recently decided to pursue our entrepreneurial and hedonistic passion, and launched the iPhone app “Playroll” that gives recommendation on all the cool things to do in town 

We think this app could be quite helpful to the expat community, and would like to invite you as our first users during our soft-launch. Playroll aggregates and update all the latest cool places/ happenings in town, be it a hidden boutique cafe, an indie music concert, or a deep sea fishing trip.

You may download for free by searching "Playroll" on your iPhone/ iPad app store 

Please also feel free to send us any thoughts, comments and suggestions~

Cheers,
Team Playroll



Key features include:
-	Personalized event recommendation
-	Discover cool events with ease
-	Meet new people through friends’ friends
-	Auto-sync all invites to iCalendar
-	Built-in chat-room with your friends for each invite
-	Daily update of the coolest events / places
-	Filter events by category, and sort by time and popularity
-	Save interested events to “My Favorite”
-	Keep track of attendance of events easily


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Is this a question or you passing information?


----------

